# Top Round Steak



## LarryWolfe (Jan 15, 2007)

Most folks call this a London Broil and it's labeled London Broil, which it's not, it's a top round steak.  I splashed with woos sauce and heavy dose of Wolfe Rub Bold.  Made some fried rice with some leftover rice and steamed some broccoli.  Good lean "diet" dinner!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 15, 2007)

London Broil, London Broil, London Broil!!!!!!

Looks good! I still have two abandoned WRB packs that I need to make fageetas or takos with some day...soon.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 15, 2007)

I use top round to make pit beef...looks good, Larry!


----------



## Finney (Jan 15, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I use top round to make pit beef...looks good, Larry!



Just like you should Greg.
_Now crawl back in your hole._


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 15, 2007)

Looked great Larry.  Very healthy.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah Larry, london broil is a way it's cooked, not a cut of meat. Around here it's a cut of meat! Looked great, I hope you ate the whole steak!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 15, 2007)

Good lookin Top Round Steak you got there Larry....I like to cook my London Broil the same way  8)


----------



## JWJR40 (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks good Larry


----------



## Griff (Jan 15, 2007)

Mmmmm. Looks good Larry.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 15, 2007)

If that's diet food   Sign me up!!
Looked awesome Larry!


P.S. Thanks Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks very good Larry.  I like that kind of diet food.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 15, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> If that's diet food   Sign me up!!



Of course it's diet food.  Just make sure you pick the right diet


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 16, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yeah Larry, london broil is a way it's cooked, not a cut of meat. Around here it's a cut of meat! Looked great, I hope you ate the whole steak!



Didn't eat the whole thing, but I made sure I got my recommended amount of 4oz in.  I brought some for lunch today and the rest will probably go into a salad for dinner tonight.  Normally there wouldn't have been leftovers, but the family is eating healthier!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":39i5xw7i]Yeah Larry, london broil is a way it's cooked, not a cut of meat. Around here it's a cut of meat! Looked great, I hope you ate the whole steak!



Didn't eat the whole thing, but I made sure I got my recommended amount of 4oz in.  I brought some for lunch today and the rest will probably go into a salad for dinner tonight.  Normally there wouldn't have been leftovers, but the family is eating healthier![/quote:39i5xw7i]

Damn!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 16, 2007)

the sliced pic is fabulous, juicy, nice cook!


----------



## john a (Jan 16, 2007)

Cooked just  the way I like it, nice and rare in the middle. Good job.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 16, 2007)

Yummm!!!


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 16, 2007)

Seeing that made me very hungry all of a sudden! Looks very tasty.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 16, 2007)

Well done Mr. Wolfe!!


----------

